# First attempt at a finial (kind of)



## cabomhn (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I told myself that I wanted to try something new in woodturning this semester, so I went ahead today and chucked up a scrap piece of walnut and went ahead and gave my first finial a go. I kind of ran out of time so I couldn't complete the shaping, but from what I could get done I was fairly satisfied with the results. I still have a lot to learn as far as shaping but I was happy with the general progress I made today! Looking forward to trying one of these in a few weeks in some really dense hardwoods, but we'll see about that. Thanks for looking!

[attachment=17098]


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good cabo! I like the shape.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice job Matt. Finials aren't as easy as you think going into them. That's about the only thing I will draw out or plan out before I turn. If I don't I come up wih some pretty funky looking fire starters


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

WAY too thick ... cut the diameter down by at least 2/3rds. 
Okay ... looks really great and obviously has not been launched across the room like ... well, like I've "heard" has happened to other turners .... sigh


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2013)

That's great for a first attempt, or even a second or third or 100th. Good work Matt.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! The problem I was running into with this piece of wood is the the grain is running at a 45 to the line of rotation of the lathe, so there is that extra tendency to shear off in the direction of the grain. I'm going to give a piece of cocobolo a try and see what happens, hopefully I'll plan better and have time to finish it and not leave it for another time.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice. I still haven't tried making a finial -- the closest I got was a Harry Potter-style wand, those thin spindly things are really tricky.

A guy at the club who makes a lot of decorative pieces said that he makes lots of different finials as "spares" just to have on the shelf for when he needs to see what shape would look good with a piece as he's progressing. I guess it's also good practice to do a few at a time.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> Thanks guys! The problem I was running into with this piece of wood is the the grain is running at a 45 to the line of rotation of the lathe, so there is that extra tendency to shear off in the direction of the grain. I'm going to give a piece of cocobolo a try and see what happens, hopefully I'll plan better and have time to finish it and not leave it for another time.



Matt - you bring up a good point - tight grained woods that cut cleanly do much better for a finial than a softer / more fibrous wood. The thinner you get the more important that becomes. Try a piece of that Holly or ebony if you have some left.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 25, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! The problem I was running into with this piece of wood is the the grain is running at a 45 to the line of rotation of the lathe, so there is that extra tendency to shear off in the direction of the grain. I'm going to give a piece of cocobolo a try and see what happens, hopefully I'll plan better and have time to finish it and not leave it for another time.
> ...



Thanks I think I just might give one of those a try. I have one of the ebony pen blank sizes pieces lift that would make a cool little finial for the top of a hollow form. Maybe I'll try a couple more before I risk screwing up some nice wood


----------

